# Litespeed Replacement Decals



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried a while back to get a decal replacement set for my 97 Ultimate. At the time they didn't have the correct set and I settled for ones that didn't appeal to me. I have just noticed that they now carry a fairly large aray of sets, including my original graphics. I am someone who doesn't mind the yellow graphics, I view it as signature old school Litespeed. 

I just thought maybe some of you would want to know...


----------

